# Moves Toward Boston Parks Ban



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

Smoking ban proposed for Boston parks, beaches - The Boston Globe

Oh Goody. :rant:


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

People have legs still, right? If you dont want to be near smoke, walk the **** away.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Urgh. If this bill goes through, it will affect me directly as I like to smoke a cigar when I walk my dog.

This is absolutely ridiculous. Why don't they enforce drug laws in public parks first or step up efforts to fight gang-related violence on the streets. People (families even) are getting slaughtered in Boston and they worry about smokers on the beach. At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if they started blaming smokers for causing the budget deficits or global warming.

One last observation. I never see cigar smokers puffing away in the middle of a crowded beach. Most of the time, they sit in a quiet corner under the tree with a book or magazine.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This does not affect me too much. It is still qquite stupid, they should worry about the dog crap that is all over the place first! Along with the drug addicts (unless they have been driven out already).


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

If I wander out for a pipefull at lunch, generally I'm about the only one in the park anyway (watertown) - and sat on a bench reading a book or similar I'm hardly impacting anyone. Bah!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm amused that the penalty for tobacco is stricter than the one for pot. Sometimes I roll my eyes about my state's laws. If they ban my back porch, I'm leaving.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One of the reasons why I moved from Mass. is because of their unrelenting tobacco policy. I use to go to the Cape every weekend and then all of a sudden even the cops were tapping me on the shoulder to put my cigar out...I thought he was joking at first but another tap told me he wasn't kidding.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Where on the Cape was that? I normally spend a week in August in Dennisport camping and have had no trouble and no one has tapped me at Nickerson State Park where I'm camping in May. I don't light up in high traffic areas though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

astripp said:


> Where on the Cape was that? I normally spend a week in August in Dennisport camping and have had no trouble and no one has tapped me at Nickerson State Park where I'm camping in May. I don't light up in high traffic areas though.


Hyannis where all the shops are. They have beat cops and I was just walking back from Puff N Stuff off Main St. when this guy starts up with me...NO SMOKING he says.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

:banghead: I often go for a walk with a cigar in Boston and if I was just walking and a beat cop told me to put it out I'd be more than annoyed.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

If this ban goes into effect .... smokers won't have the ability to affect others anymore. 

So perhaps they should do away with the SCHIP and other health-related tobacco taxes.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

bc8436 said:


> If this ban goes into effect .... smokers won't have the ability to affect others anymore.
> 
> So perhaps they should do away with the SCHIP and other health-related tobacco taxes.


Hahahaha. Just like the tolls that are supposed to go away once the project is paid for. They will never stop a tax or other money grab.

They should, but will they? This state is killing me. However I cant afford to move. Just how they want it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

astripp said:


> :banghead: I often go for a walk with a cigar in Boston and if I was just walking and a beat cop told me to put it out I'd be more than annoyed.


Funny story I put on here a couple of years ago...the older members might remember it. Long story short I was at Cigar Masters when it was on Newbury St. and I had just finished the "Big Opus" which took me about 3 and a half hours and I had nothing to eat before. When I walked out the door I suddenly could barely feel my feet and my legs felt like jello. I'd never had nicotine overload before but knew this had to be it. My car was parked about 3 blocks down the street and when I finally made it to my car I opened it and just fell into the seat. I managed to sit up and just laid my head back and shut my eyes for what seemed like only a few minutes ( I later was told I had been there for almost a half hour ) when I hear the tap tap tap of a baton on my window...Bostons Finest was playing *Inagodadivida *on my window with full lights from his 24 inch black flashlight....he must have had a laser light because my retinas were burning from the light itself. I put my window down and with my eyes looking like Draculas he thought he had a easy DUI going on and I explained to him that I just had a cigar from hell ( actually it was a great cigar....it was just me who fell short of being able to handle it) and he asked me if I'd like to try and do some drunk calisthenics to which I replied back to him,,,you first! Let me give you some advice here...don't try this with Boston PD as they have no sense of humor at all and as I sat in the back of the Police Car with their pretty little bracelets we were waiting for another back up patrol sedan that had a working breathalyzer. Suffice to say getting annoyed or using sarcasm is probably not the smartest thing to do with Boston PD.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

This is horse $#!t:cheeky:


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I am going to Bodton for Memorial Day weekend and I am hoping that the ban will not pass by then...If it does, well, then I'll just have to stick to the B&Ms.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

One more reason to never go anywhere, the wife will be thrilled.:ranger:


----------

